# In need of Bolivar!



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok I ordered a box of God of Fire, then decided to cancel the order since I read such negative things. I pulled the trigger on a whim after hearing all the hype. Anyhow, I've been wanting some Bolivar sticks since I hear such great things. And since a box goes for approx. the same price. I think I'll go for a box of these. Right now it's between the Royal Corona and the Belicosos Finos. According to the habanos for beginners thread:



> *Bolivar Royal Coronas*- IMO more complex than the PC's and definitely more rewarding. Rich Boli flavor with a unique citrus flavor thrown in once in awhile for good measure. Pick up a box of these





> *Bolivar Belicosos Finos*- Great flavor and another Boli that remains consistent in that "Boli" profile. These 2 give a great intro into the unique flavor of Bolivar.


This makes it seem as if the RC has a lot more flavour and twangyness. So naturally I'm leaning towards those a bit. However the size of the BF is a little more appealing to me, I like Beli's a lot. But at the same time, the RC is a tad short being a robusto and all. I love my Punch Punch but I think they just go too quickly. I had my first one last night and was left wanting a lot more.

Would I be giving up a significant amount of quality and flavor by going with the Beli's? Or should I get the shorter, skinnier smoke and get more of a kick in the head with flavor?


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Those are two great smoke and I found a box of each in my freezer recently click here for pictures. Its really a question of preference here I don't find these sticks to be as full bodied as some may want you to believe though both have very different flavour profiles.

The Bolivar Royal Corona is probably the smoothest cigar out there at the moment and the best smoking robusto around. Whenever I have one of these I'm raving about how smooth they are for days. The Belicoso Finos are a great size, Campana, they're similar to a piramide but not as big. They seem to coat your mouth with this rich creaminess that seems to linger for hours and is quite enjoyable but definitely not as complex as the RC. I just love this marca it seems to produce the smoothest blends out there.

I say get one of each if you can't go with the RC its a great size and will age well. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm going to echo the "go with the RC" suggestion. I absolutely love the Bolivar flavour profile, with the CG being one of my 2 or 3 favourite cigars of all time. The RCs are consistently a great smoke in my experience, but the BFs seem to be hit and miss. I don't understand why this is (especially given that only the best rollers are given the task of rolling belicosos, figurados etc. etc.) but BFs have been a 50/50 crap shoot for me. The RCs and CGs suck only 10% of the time.

The other Bolivar I recently had the pleasure of trying was the Gold Medal. Definitely recommend this one.



daniyal said:


> Those are two great smoke and I found a box of each in my freezer recently click here for pictures. Its really a question of preference here I don't find these sticks to be as full bodied as some may want you to believe though both have very different flavour profiles.
> 
> The Bolivar Royal Corona is probably the smoothest cigar out there at the moment and the best smoking robusto around. Whenever I have one of these I'm raving about how smooth they are for days. The Belicoso Finos are a great size, Campana, they're similar to a piramide but not as big. They seem to coat your mouth with this rich creaminess that seems to linger for hours and is quite enjoyable but definitely not as complex as the RC. I just love this marca it seems to produce the smoothest blends out there.
> 
> I say get one of each if you can't go with the RC its a great size and will age well. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Flip a coin or buy both. No need to think this through more than necessary!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

had an RC the other night, smooth would be my #1 way to describe it


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> Flip a coin or buy both. No need to think this through more than necessary!


I agree with adsantos. You know you want to try both to compare, so its only a matter of, let's say, a month before you have both in your humi. Both are good and will allow you to experience the subtleties of the Boli profile. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Abdul.. If you're considering storing these for the long haul, the BF in a cabinet sure is a pretty sight. I'm not sure if the 25 ct. RC is available in anything other than a dress box.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I have 2 BBF's left from 2000 that are quite simply AMAZING ! Get the cabinet of BBF's . :ss


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

About to grab a BBF SLB soon too. The boli RC is good too on my last stick of those. I've heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ahhh I can't decide. I'm leaning towards the SLB of BBF now. 

I think I may get those and wait to get the RC. 


Does the SLB count as a cab? Whats the difference?

The slb are unbanded correct?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Both are great, I agree with the "get both" comment!


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Advil said:


> Ahhh I can't decide. I'm leaning towards the SLB of BBF now.
> 
> I think I may get those and wait to get the RC.
> 
> ...


The SLB is a CAB, with the difference being how it opens. Instead of having a front clasp where it opens and closes, the top lid slides open and closed between the sides

And they should be banded as well


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Advil said:


> Ahhh I can't decide. I'm leaning towards the SLB of BBF now.
> 
> I think I may get those and wait to get the RC.
> 
> ...


Why don't you get a 5er of each smoke it for a while see how you like them?


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I say buy them both for aging. :tu But if you had to pick one I would say the BBF.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Not had a Royal Corona, but the BF is outstanding!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

picked up the cab of the BF


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

The RC's from 07 are on point. I recommend those. :tu

EDIT, looks like you went with BF. I'm sure those are delicious as well. :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

yazzie said:


> The SLB is a CAB, with the difference being how it opens. Instead of having a front clasp where it opens and closes, the top lid slides open and closed between the sides
> 
> And they should be banded as well


Although, just for the record, SLBs (Slide Lid Boxes) are not always cabinets. For example, there are some RyJ PCs from the 70s and 80s (90s, too?) that were packed in two rows/layers in a SLB. Cabinet selection denotes a bundle of cigars tied with a ribbon, always packaged in a SLB; but SLB does not always mean a cab.  to put it mathematically, where A=cab and B=SLB:

A ≅ B but B≠A



Oh ... and I'd go for the BBFs


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The Professor said:


> A ≅ B but B≠A


*
NERD ALERT!

*and yes, i went with the BBF 

also, regarding prof's post. I think that the Bolivars are cabs besause the band that wraps all the cigars in the box says Cabinet Selection, if I'm not mistaken. And because they don't make cabs of 50.

edit - found a pic.








seeeeee


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Those do look damn tasty.:dr Thats it I need to pick up one now, thanks Advil.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Although, just for the record, SLBs (Slide Lid Boxes) are not always cabinets. For example, there are some RyJ PCs from the 70s and 80s (90s, too?) that were packed in two rows/layers in a SLB. Cabinet selection denotes a bundle of cigars tied with a ribbon, always packaged in a SLB; but SLB does not always mean a cab.  to put it mathematically, where A=cab and B=SLB:
> 
> A ≅ B but B≠A
> 
> ...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

yazzie said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > Although, just for the record, SLBs (Slide Lid Boxes) are not always cabinets. For example, there are some RyJ PCs from the 70s and 80s (90s, too?) that were packed in two rows/layers in a SLB. Cabinet selection denotes a bundle of cigars tied with a ribbon, always packaged in a SLB; but SLB does not always mean a cab.  to put it mathematically, where A=cab and B=SLB:
> ...


LoL! :r:r:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Order went through and I asked my source if I could get a decently old box code and he told me he'd look for the oldest box code he had


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Advil said:


> Order went through and I asked my source if I could get a decently old box code and he told me he'd look for the oldest box code he had


Well that is nifty. Oldest is not always equal to teh besto IMHO.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Advil said:


> Order went through and I asked my source if I could get a decently old box code and he told me he'd look for the oldest box code he had


Cabs of Boli Beli's seem to fly off the shelves and if you do find some with age you'll be sure to pay a premium. Probably won't get anything more than a year or so old.

Not to worry though, in general most recent production Bolivars I've had where pretty darn good. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've heard that too, j6ppc. I heard these in particular were extra tasty with some age on them. I'm sure I won't get anything over a year old but a few months ought to do them well I think.

I hope anyway!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> Well that is nifty. Oldest is not always equal to teh besto IMHO.


True, I'd take '03s over '99-02s with the BBFs Jon.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

icehog3 said:


> True, I'd take '03s over '99-02s with the BBFs Jon.


I know what a 'young' cigar tastes like. but what kind of difference does it make when it's too old? does it just kind of lose flavor? i know spicy sticks tend to mellow out. so do they mellow out too much and just taste...blah..?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Advil said:


> I know what a 'young' cigar tastes like. but what kind of difference does it make when it's too old? does it just kind of lose flavor? i know spicy sticks tend to mellow out. so do they mellow out too much and just taste...blah..?


I just think '03 was a better year than those others for Bolis. But if you can get '98s or older, the age will be a good thing, not a bad one.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

ah ok. i _highly_ doubt i'll get anything older than a year. but I got lucky with my Punch Punch box and got January 07. so hopefully I get something decent.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Advil said:


> ah ok. i _highly_ doubt i'll get anything older than a year. but I got lucky with my Punch Punch box and got January 07. so hopefully I get something decent.


'06 and '07 were both good years for the Bolis, I wouldn't go any older than '06 unless you can get '03.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> '06 and '07 were both good years for the Bolis, I wouldn't go any older than '06 unless you can get '03.


Call me crazy, but I don't fret too much about recent (post-2000) box codes. I just ask my tobacconist what is smoking well and rely on his or her advice, knowledge, and ability to select a box to my liking. I've not been disappointed yet.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Well that is nifty. Oldest is not always equal to teh besto IMHO.


Except in the case of a Twinkie...with those, the rumor is that it never will matter...


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't venture over to the dark side much, but listening to you gents consistently talk up Boli's is making me get the itch. If (let's be honest ... when) I place an order one of these vitolas is going to be first on the list. Now back to lurking and dreaming. :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DO IT!

wuss


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Advil said:


> DO IT!
> 
> wuss


Solid advice from a fellow Pats fan. I'm going to have to buy a cooler and take a second job.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> True, I'd take '03s over '99-02s with the BBFs Jon.


WOW! The 01s are great IMHO, but then I haven't had any other year, yet.:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Call me crazy, but I don't fret too much about recent (post-2000) box codes. I just ask my tobacconist what is smoking well and rely on his or her advice, knowledge, and ability to select a box to my liking. I've not been disappointed yet.


Do you need a son? :r

I will volunteer.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Darrell, I'm pretty sure he just had a kid. 
Leave the man alone! hahah


buuttt.. if you're up for it... i'm in too.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

They arrived today! Had one and gave 4 away to people at the b&m lounge. Loved it!!!

Pron later  

Its from January 07. Solid year. Woot!

Thanks for the help. I'm very happy with my decision!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Advil said:


> They arrived today! Had one and gave 4 away to people at the b&m lounge. Loved it!!!
> 
> Pron later
> 
> ...


So did you get the BBF. I had a 2006 Boli RC last night that was devine. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

i already gave 5 away so it's not as tightly bound.

yayyy

i'm 90% sure there was plume on them. it was spread evenly throughout and wasn't mold for sure. i got a little on my mouth and it tasted kinda like sand or something haha.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Advil said:


> i already gave 5 away so it's not as tightly bound.
> 
> yayyy
> 
> i'm 90% sure there was plume on them. it was spread evenly throughout and wasn't mold for sure. i got a little on my mouth and it tasted kinda like sand or something haha.


:tu:tu:tu:dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Advil said:


> i'm 90% sure there was plume on them. it was spread evenly throughout and wasn't mold for sure..


Congrats but I don't know. I seriously doubt that '07 box code had plume on them.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Advil said:


> i'm 90% sure there was plume on them. it was spread evenly throughout and wasn't mold for sure. i got a little on my mouth and it tasted kinda like sand or something haha.


I seriously doubt that cigars just a year old would exhibit plume.
Maybe they were boxed at the beach.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

thats what i thought too. it was a verrrryyyyyy slight grainy something.

hmmm.

i didn't think something so young would have plume. but it looked like it. well... from what i've seen in pics. i've never actually seen a blooming stick in person.. unfortunately.

but either way, it was a great stick and i'm extremely satisfied with my purcahse. and i wanted to say thanks again for all the help!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Advil said:


> i'm 90% sure there was plume on them.





Advil said:


> hmmm.
> 
> i didn't think something so young would have plume. but it looked like it. well... from what i've seen in pics. i've never actually seen a blooming stick in person.. unfortunately.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

haha what i'm trying to say is... i didn't think it could be because of the age. but then it looked like it so i let myself believe it.

i'll post a macro and maybe someone could tell me what it really is.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Advil said:


> haha what i'm trying to say is... i didn't think it could be because of the age. but then it looked like it so i let myself believe it.
> 
> i'll post a macro and maybe someone could tell me what it really is.


I can relate. It's easy to fall into that trap.
However, I would hazard a guess that 90% of what smokers believe is plume, isn't.


----------

